# Can i pair German beauty with a regualr homer?



## khanPigeons (May 10, 2015)

can i pair a German beauty cock or hen to a non German beauty homer for breeding? Let say a Red German Beauty cock to a non German Beauty Yellow/Black/Red homer, so should I expect some German beauty babies?
Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The bigger breed should be the hen IMO, for mating reasons. But I think those two are close enough. Of course you can mix any breed you wish, but what should matter is why. Mixed breed pigeons are not as wanted and popular to find homes for if the need should arise, purebreeds are usually easier to find homes for . So , now that said, what is your project you are thinking of mixing these two.?


----------



## khanPigeons (May 10, 2015)

Thanks.
I got the answer, i better shouldn't go with a diff type for breeding.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

In General it is not very difficult. You can go ahead for your target. I mated frill stencil roller with beauty homer. My target is frill stencil beauty homer and, here is the result after 2 years. and still working on it.
good luck.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Albannai , 
Can you explain your project a little more ,Did you see results in the F1 ? What did you do with the F1 ? ,breed them back to fs roller ? back to each other ? .

Thanks Brian .


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Albannai said:


> In General it is not very difficult. You can go ahead for your target. I mated frill stencil roller with beauty homer. My target is frill stencil beauty homer and, here is the result after 2 years. and still working on it.
> good luck.


Did you mean "here is the result after 12 years"? It isn't possible to transfer frilly stencil from roller to German Beauty, resulting in that good of German Beauty, in two years, because of the genetic natures of fs and GB head structure.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

tmaas said:


> Did you mean "here is the result after 12 years"? It isn't possible to transfer frilly stencil from roller to German Beauty, resulting in that good of German Beauty, in two years, because of the genetic natures of fs and GB head structure.


No ... I said 2 years


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Details please.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

First, I started working on Hungarian racing homers more than 3 years ago. The Hungarian are bigger than normal racing homer and mated about 15 pairs with fs//fs rollers. Because I have about 50 nesting pairs. Within 6-7 Months I got more than 100 fs split birds. I choose the best for my project size, quality and color then, and I got good quality fs//fs homers.From the fs//fs homers I started with German Beauty Homers. 
I'll send more photos as soon as possible.
Moreover. I'm working on ts//ts ice racing homers, archangle gimple beauty homers and many others.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Hi all..

Some photos of my F1 young birds, all are frill stencil split +//fs. parents fs//fs homer and rollers crossed with beauty homer


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

some photos of fs/fs homer I mated in my project.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

some of my fs//fs rollers


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

for this project I choose good quality standard beauty homer..


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

My experience with fs is that none of the F1 birds express any sign of fs, and when mated together still produce no fs. Only when I mate F1's back to fs do I get some young that express fs, but then experience a big setback in quality. I then mate them back to desired breed type, resulting in no fs expression again. I find that this needs to be done for many generations.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

You are right I have more than 10 pairs +//fs and they didn't produce good quality fs//fs. The mating chart says 25% fs//fs but, after one year they produced 5-10 % only.
You are right F1 do not express any signs of fs in most colors . Only in black and blue sometimes bronze on shield can be clear because of ts which most fs//fs carry.


----------

